# Tsf



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I want to show some chickens at texas state fair any ideas of breeds


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Go with a breed that's uncommon for your area, so they're unique. You're more likely to win best of breed doing that...


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Go with a breed that's uncommon for your area, so they're unique. You're more likely to win best of breed doing that...


Ayyye that's a really good idea

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I personally breed for quality using top bloodlines. I personally do not blink an eye while paying $60-150 for my next high quality English Orpington. The key to showing chickens is to find a breeder who concentrates on breeding optimum true-standard birds and always looking to better their flock. Typically looking through a breed's association page gives you a good idea of who to start with for looking into quality chicks. 

Just don't buy hatchery type stock and expect to win much. They're typically quantity over quality. I do grant a couple of hatcheries a little credit for trying to breed for standards but it's not enough if you're looking for a champion.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

You should show silkies! They are a very nice show breed and very calm and tamed  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

